# Cote ibook



## chagregel (2 Juillet 2003)

Salut à tous,
je vais pas répéter  Caaaaaaaaaa 

Mais avec la personne de Macbidouille (sujet  ici )

on a avancé.

J'ai pris en charge la partie ibook 
et j'aimerai bien quelques un de vos conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




par rapport aux modéles, cote et autres...

Merci par avance

Greg


----------



## decoris (2 Juillet 2003)

Il y a deux mois, un pote était prêt à me reprendre mon ibook 500 dvd + graveur, DD 40Gb, 384Mb ram, plus mes logiciels pour 1000 euros...

mais bon, yavait les logiciels...


----------



## Thymus (2 Juillet 2003)

moi j'ai pas d'aide à fournir sur le sujet mais juste deux remarques : 
1/ c'est une trèèèès bonne idée de faire un argus.
2/ y en a qui exagèrent grzve avec leur okaz...

Enfin c'est toujours ralant de vendre moitié prix une machine qu'on a payé la peau des fesses 1 an avant...


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2003)

1000 euros ? falait lui vendre


----------



## cham (2 Juillet 2003)

Si des gens sont prêts à payer le prix fort pour un Mac d'occase, pourquoi se priver ? Personne ne les oblige à acheter. Mais ils doivent être de moins en moins nombreux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon pour un iBook récent, il faut qu'il soit moins cher que sur le Refurb. 
Pour les autres, je ne sais pas.


----------



## decoris (2 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * 1000 euros ? falait lui vendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



graveur firewire x16 auto-alimenté : 200 euros
disque dur interne 40Go : 150 euros
barette 256Mb ram : 50 euros
matlab : 1700 euros (officiel qui plus est...même si je l'ai pas payé ce prix là!)
autres logiciels (sans commentaires...)
ibook 500 dvd : 800 euros minimum

total proposé? 1000 euros... voila pouruqoi j'ai pas vendu...


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2003)

8OO euros un 500 ? tes fou !


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

800  l'ibook, faut être malade, et pour 200 , les graveurs Firewire ils sont 3 fois plus rapide maintenant.


----------



## ederntal (2 Juillet 2003)

Au fait j'ai été surpris que pour l'achat d'un G5 chez MédiaCash il me reprenne mon ibook 80 12" 640Mo pour environ 950Euros !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si j'avais les sous je foncerai  :-(


----------



## cham (2 Juillet 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait j'ai été surpris que pour l'achat d'un G5 chez MédiaCash il me reprenne mon ibook 80 12" 640Mo pour environ 950Euros !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et puis tu rachètes le même (800/640) pour 800  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais comment peut-on vendre son iBook ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (faut dire j'ai déjà eu un peu de mal avec le Compaq 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2003)

C'est vrai que les prix d'occase sont parfois délirants. Les iBook Coquillage sont presque aussi cher que les premiers TI ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et puis tu rachètes le même (800/640) pour 800 
> 
> 
> ...



tu le trouves ou ton ibook 800 a 800 ???
nan parce que je viens de trouver un 500 avec encore 1ans de gartanti a 1150... nan nan vous avez bien lu... c'est halucinant... meme la garanti ne justifie pas un tel prix !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> * Salut à tous,
> je vais pas répéter  Caaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Mais avec la personne de Macbidouille (sujet  ici )
> ...



et c'est prevu pour qd...
j'attend ca avec impatience


----------



## chagregel (11 Juillet 2003)

Je ne sais pas,
La cote des ibook a été faite (prix non definis)
et depuis j'ai plus trop de nouvelles de la personne.

On verra mais je l'attend aussi


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu le trouves ou ton ibook 800 a 800 ???
> nan parce que je viens de trouver un 500 avec encore 1ans de gartanti a 1150... *



j'ai vendu un 700 Mhz com bo a ce prix la il n'y pas longtemps !


----------



## Onra (11 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai vendu un 700 Mhz com bo a ce prix la il n'y pas longtemps !  *



800 ou 1150 ?
AppleCare ou pas AppleCare ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2003)

1150 sans applecare


----------



## bertt (12 Juillet 2003)

Vous encherisser trop vos mac
mac d occase plus cher que le neuf 
ibook 800 pour 1000 euros...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

tu m'etonnes sous pretexte, qu'il y est encore un peu de garanti, qu'il y est plus de ram, ca vient depassé le neuf, alors que ce sont les anciennes versions...
apple finit meme par s'en plaindre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et moi aussi


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> * Vous encherisser trop vos mac
> mac d occase plus cher que le neuf
> ibook 800 pour 1000 euros...
> 
> *



au moment ou je l'ai vendu ce n'était pas le cas de plus c'était une version apple store (+de ram +gros disque dur et 2 adaptateur secteur)


----------



## cham (12 Juillet 2003)

bertt a dit:
			
		

> * Vous encherisser trop vos mac
> mac d occase plus cher que le neuf
> ibook 800 pour 1000 euros...*


Ca veut dire quoi "*trop*" ???
Il y a une offre et une demande. Si on veut vendre vite, on baisse les prix. Si veut acheter rapidement, on paye plus cher. On discute. S'il y a des gens prêts à payer cher un vieux Mac, pourquoi baisser les prix ?


----------



## Jetsurfer (13 Juillet 2003)

il est clair que parfois les prix des occasions sont pour le moins surprenants, mais finalement personne n'est obligé d'acheter.
Les acheteurs s'ils savent se rendre sur le web pour y lire les petites annonces, sont à mon humble avis capables d'aller voir le prix du neuf chez les revendeurs.
Pour ma part je suis partisan de l'utilisation jusqu'à ce que cela tombe par terre, et généralement les Macs par la suite et bien je les donne, cela fait toujours des heureux.
Même si pour mon PB 1400C et bien je compte le remettre dans sa boite d'origine dès qu'Apple aura sorti le 'futur 15"' car il est vrai qu'avec 48 Mb de Ram je commence à être juste même si le 1400C cmprend un Zip interne et un G3 217 Mhz sans lequel j'aurais déjà abandonné la partie depuis un certain temps.


----------

